# specialist medics?



## charlieandsaffie (4 October 2017)

Does anyone know of any doctors specialising in equestrian related injuries? 

I'm a medical student and have to undertake an elective over the summer and I would like to combine it with doing something horsey if there's anyway I can.


----------



## fjp (4 October 2017)

http://www.medequestrian.co.uk/
It may be worth contacting the Medical Equestrian society.  I'm not aware of any particular teams as such.
It is also worth contacting some of the bigger events as they have medical teams - I know that Bramham Horse trials have a team from St James/LGI who volunteer each year. Sadly I don't have this year's program so I can't help with who is in charge of the team at present for a contact.


----------



## charlieandsaffie (18 October 2017)

Thanks


----------

